# Bought The 27l! Have Some Questions...



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

So in the last few months We've had a Quicksilver toyhauler and then moved to the Starcraft Travelstar. My wife and two kids love taking our dirtbikes to the tracks and trails. We didn't like the usual box toy haulers due to the "drive into livingroom" design. And then we saw the Outbacks!

We decided a few things are key to us:

-A slide for more room. When it's to hot to ride or in the evening, the space between the kitchen and seats are worth it with a slide.
-No more canvas. Even with a 18000 BTU 2 vent A/C unit, canvas still gets hot when it's close to you.
-Ducted A/C. Seems this would distribute air much better.

Here's where I would love some feedback:

Pros to 27L
-Love the loft idea. My kids beg us for a 2 story house. It looks like a great place for them to play.
-The kitchen/dining/living room has a nice spacious feel to it.
-Buy them cheap! Like 5k cheaper than the 280RS
27L Cons
-No master king slide out. But, would we stay cooler with A/C ducting above us?
-No ducting for A/C or heat in the loft. I wonder if it's hard to control the climate due to this?
-Kids would have to use the fold out coach/table/or loft as their bed. It might get old transforming every night

Pros to the 280RS
-This years fit and finish looks great inside. Nice 3 window deep slide and a big master bed. Is that a pillow top mattress BTW?
-Also a spacious feel with the slide
-Kids get a dedicated bed
280RS Cons
-Can't get one until late August
-It seems the slide-out bed might get hotter in the summer and vice versa in the winter due to lots of windows, less insulation and no vents in that compartment
-slide out bed looks like its got a "coffin" feel...

Any comments and or input is greatly appreciated. Either way, I can't wait to get a Keystone Outback!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

hallfleming said:


> So in the last few months We've had a Quicksilver toyhauler and then moved to the Starcraft Travelstar. My wife and two kids love taking our dirtbikes to the tracks and trails. We didn't like the usual box toy haulers due to the "drive into livingroom" design. And then we saw the Outbacks!
> 
> We decided a few things are key to us:
> 
> ...


I have the 27L and love it, I dont bring any atvs or dirtbikes with me, but it is still great. The a/c works great ducting above you, I have only needed to use it maybe twice though. The loft stays cool and actually helps keeps the trailer cooler. I am out for a 2 week stay right now, and last night when I got back to the Outback it was 84 outside and 78 inside. I cant say anything about folding out the couch since I only did it once.

Brent


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Looks like I'm headed for a 10 hour journey tomorrow to get my 27L!


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

On the way back with my 27L! It's 1:30am and only 5.5 hours until home!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW. how lucky are you!. I'm sure you will love the 27L. I alwas thought the loft was a neat idea. Add some photos when you get home and congrats again.
Brian


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's a quick picture of the trailer at home. It towed great with my Expedition.

Question for all the 27L folks. Can someone help me with the assembly of the loft? I've got 4 of the metal pieces shown below. My trailer didn't have the upper tv nor the mounting brackets. The dealer ordered me all the parts but the didn't know how to setup the loft. The biggest thing I need is to get the loft's safety net up..

Thanks!


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

BTW, how in the world do you turn on the outside light next to the hitch? I have no idea!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

hallfleming said:


> BTW, how in the world do you turn on the outside light next to the hitch? I have no idea!


On our 250RS, its a switch right underneath the light.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

! Thanks. I just assumed it had a switch somewhere else. Thanks!



rdvholtwood said:


> BTW, how in the world do you turn on the outside light next to the hitch? I have no idea!


On our 250RS, its a switch right underneath the light.
[/quote]


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Called keystone about the 4 bars. They are safety supports for the loft poles....



hallfleming said:


> Here's a quick picture of the trailer at home. It towed great with my Expedition.
> 
> Question for all the 27L folks. Can someone help me with the assembly of the loft? I've got 4 of the metal pieces shown below. My trailer didn't have the upper tv nor the mounting brackets. The dealer ordered me all the parts but the didn't know how to setup the loft. The biggest thing I need is to get the loft's safety net up..
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

AWESOME!! Congrats!!


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Conrats on the purchase of the loft. You have now joined the few like me who actually own "that neat" thing. The loft is a great trailer and definatley gets all the attention at the campsites. As yourself, I have found may pro's and cons to the 27L. You will soon find out the loft is a pain in the ass (in my opinion). R&D could have spent a little more time on the latching system. We live in Florida and the summer is extremly hot. Nothing like crawling on your belly to the far back to latch and unlatch. Second is the NO A/C in the loft. We went out last week and actually did not even pop the loft. It gets like a sauna in 94 degree weather and the downstairs A/C can keep up trying to cool it. I am going to buy a portable stand alone A/C unit at home depot and run it up there for the summer. I'm sure it will be a pain carrying it up those stairs. I also don't know why they didn't put a toyhauler door on the back vs. the 52 inch door on the side. I had to sell my lifted golf cart due to the fact it wouldn't go through the door. All in all we love it. We actually bought on impulse last November because they marked it down so much. I need to stop going to the RV shows because evertime we go, we see something cooler and more practical. This will be our last unit for a while says the wife. I would like to contact Keystone and see what a set of replacement canvas for the loft will run since rumor has it they discontinued the model for 2010. I would hate not to be able to replace the canvas down the road. My next mod is to get a welder to mount my diamond plate utility box on the back. The unit has limited storage for crap like your hoses and other stuff you don't want inside. Let me know how you make out on your first trip.

Dave


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to both of you!!


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

We never made one trip in the loft. The first time I sat in it at the house during rain, I saw the top was leaking. Rather than have it fixed, I returned it to the dealer.

We are now proud owners of a 2010 Passport Ultra-Lite 300BH.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

So if im reading this correctly, is that your 4th camper in a few months?


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry to hear you traded the loft before you gave it a chance. I have not camped in the rain yet, but expect to have a few leaks. Anything with canvas usually leaks. Hopefully they gave you full price trade since you actually never used it. You probably made the right choice. After we bought ours I am really leary about owning something with canvas again. That's why we got rid of our hybrid. I would trade for a 2009 or 2010 28RS or KRS but I am done giving these companies money and loosing on trades. The good thing is that the loft model seems to hold it's NADA value better than the other outback models. Good luck in your next unit.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, you're correct. 4 campers in just a few months. The best part is we didn't lose money even on the return.

Starbuc71, I was in the same boat about the hybrid. The whole reason I left it was to get away from canvas. The great thing about the 27L is that you didn't have to use the loft. We loved the floor-plan without it. It has a great spacious feel to it. I looked at the loft as just a bonus on fair weather days. My kids were sad to see it go. They always wanted stairs in our house and had finally got them in the camper.









It is amazing how different this new trailer tows. I didn't realize how much drag was from the height of the loft. My mpg's went from 8 with the loft to 12 on the 300bh with the expedition. However, I did "have" to buy a crewcab f250 diesel to haul the motorcycles in.











Sayonara said:


> So if im reading this correctly, is that your 4th camper in a few months?


----------

